# Lower Ext Revascularization: TP trunk



## Robbin109 (Jun 14, 2012)

Ok, So I know the TP trunk is include if work also done in Posterior Tibial and is seperatly coded if work is done in Anterior Tibial and TP Trunk only ..but what about it work done in TP Trunk and Peroneal? Can you code the TP trunk in these cases?

Thanks!


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Jun 14, 2012)

Robbin109 said:


> Ok, So I know the TP trunk is include if work also done in Posterior Tibial and is seperatly coded if work is done in Anterior Tibial and TP Trunk only ..but what about it work done in TP Trunk and Peroneal? Can you code the TP trunk in these cases?
> 
> Thanks!



Sorry I don't have my coding info. with me, but I know that the Trunk is considered part of the vessel that was intervened.  In this area, you can have three charges.  The first vessel is the initial charge, which should be either a stent placement, atherectomy, or angioplasty.  The other two are the additional vessel charges. 
HTH,
Jim Pawloski, CIRCC


----------



## heatheralayna (Jun 14, 2012)

I agree with Jim, there is no additional code for TP trunk, you have three areas in that territory, the Anterior Tibial, the Peroneal, and the Posterior Tibial.  The TP trunk is included with the other territories completed

HTH

Heather Shaw, CPC, CIRCC


----------



## Robbin109 (Jun 14, 2012)

According To Dr. Z' Cardiology coding reference, The TP trunk is considered a separeate vessel from the Anterior Tibial Artery....

Just wasn't sure about the peroneal..but guessing it's included.


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jun 15, 2012)

Robbin109 said:


> According To Dr. Z' Cardiology coding reference, The TP trunk is considered a separeate vessel from the Anterior Tibial Artery....
> 
> Just wasn't sure about the peroneal..but guessing it's included.



Revascularization in the TP trunk can be coded if it is the only vessel treated in that territory, or if the TP trunk and the anterior tibial are each separately treated.  Otherwise, the TP trunk is considered part of both the peroneal and the posterior tibial.
Examples: 
1) angioplasty and stent in TP trunk - code 37230
2) angioplasty and stent in TP trunk and atherectomy in peroneal - code 37231
3) angioplasty in TP trunk and stent in posterior tibial - code 37230
4) angioplasty and stent in TP trunk and angioplasty and stent in anterior tibial - code 37230, 37234

See Clinical Examples in Radiology, Spring 2011


----------



## Robbin109 (Jun 15, 2012)

Thanks...that what I have been doing...just double checking. Thanks!!


----------

